# Black particles in Prime?



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Based on the fact it seems to stretch farther than most other products and gets good "reviews" I bought a bottle of Seachem Prime as I was in need of conditioner.

Haven't used it yet, but I opened the bottle out of curiosity to see how bad the reported sulphur smell was - not too bad. I noted the bottle was full up to about 2-3 mm below the absolute top (_cool_) and there were what looked to be little black specs in the fluid - I shook the bottle and they were still there so it seems it's all throughout the bottle.

Is this normal?


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

They've been in every bottle I've bought too.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes, same here.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Me too. I've never had a bottle that didn't have some. I thnk it's normal


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks all...glad to know I didn't get a bottle past the best before date or something like that.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Taken directly from Seachems FAQ's webpage.



> Prime™ Support FAQ's
> 
> Question: I think that my Prime™might be old because it smells like it went bad...
> 
> ...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Some compounds with sulfur in them are black, so maybe it is one of them precipitated out of solution?

I looked in the bottle I have (half used) and there are no black specks.


----------

